# save/open crashes application



## Nodotus (May 3, 2007)

Hi, I am new to OS X and have a strange problem.

In applications like word and photoshop. Selecting file/open causes the app to hang, file/save causes the app to crash.

Doesn't seam to affect mail or safari or some other apple apps.

Things I have tried.

Repair disk permissions.
Creating new user and logging in
Repair user/system preferences (onyx & preferential treatment)
Re-install latest update combo from apple
Install new firmware
delete sidebar preferences

I get this error in console: nametable is nil???

this is in the system log

AppleUSBOHCI[0x22eb800]:oIOTransfer - error 0xe000404f queueing request
May 4 09:24:42 localhost crashdump: Started writing crash report to:
/Users/ma*****am/Library/Logs/CrashReporter/Microsoft
Word.crash.log
May 4 09:24:43 localhost crashdump: Finished writing crash report to:
/Users/mar*****am/Library/Logs/CrashReporter/Microsoft
Word.crash.log

The os is 10.3.9 and this just started happening yesterday. no new apps have been install for months.

please help


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

could you post the contents of the word.crash.log file please?


----------



## Nodotus (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for your help. Logs attached.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, 1st thing, it seems that the apps are trying to ask the os to do something that it doesn't like. are word and ps all up to date with the correct version of the os, and not pass that? also, one thing that worries me is the fact that for some reason the version of ms word isn't being reported like it should. that could mean any number of things, most of which point to word being corrupt.


----------



## Nodotus (May 3, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> well, 1st thing, it seems that the apps are trying to ask the os to do something that it doesn't like. are word and ps all up to date with the correct version of the os, and not pass that? also, one thing that worries me is the fact that for some reason the version of ms word isn't being reported like it should. that could mean any number of things, most of which point to word being corrupt.


Thanks, I guess the next thing to do would be to un-install word, see if that fixes the problem. I'll post back with the results.


----------



## Nodotus (May 3, 2007)

Nodotus said:


> Thanks, I guess the next thing to do would be to un-install word, see if that fixes the problem. I'll post back with the results.


Ok word is gone, I don't plain on reinstalling it. Still no luck, All programs are up to date. Everything in the programs works fine except file functions save open etc.

Anything else I can try?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

short of reinstalling the os, not really. i had something like this happen to me back in the os 9 days, the part of the system that handled open/save dialog boxes got corrupt, and the only fix was to reinstall the os.


----------



## Nodotus (May 3, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> short of reinstalling the os, not really. i had something like this happen to me back in the os 9 days, the part of the system that handled open/save dialog boxes got corrupt, and the only fix was to reinstall the os.


I ordered Tiger and installed it. It fixed the problem but now I have a new one with the connecting to the network. I am getting sick of this machine.:upset: 

Anyway I started a new thread, if anyone can help with that problem it would be great. The thread is called "connect to server not working".


----------

